# Do it myself



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

taxidermy.net check the link for schools..

i went to the pennsylvania institute of taxidermy. longest taxidermy school there is... 

just 3 yrs into it and doing very well. 
www.jerseyjaystaxidermy.com


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Dan Bantley at the PA institute turns out some good students


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks for the info guys...but I was looking for videos or somethin like that


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

https://www.taxidermytrainingunlimited.com/DVD_Library.html


----------



## lead-head450 (Sep 30, 2009)

If you are serious about learning taxidermy find a local taxidermist who knows what he is doing and see if he needs some extra help. You will learn a lot and he might even pay you...

I worked for a taxidermist in high school then moved away to college and looked in the phonebook for another. I found one, gave him a ring, and he had me preping deer skins for tanning by november. I've learned a lot although I don't know how good a piece would look after i tried putting it together by myself. There is a lot of experience and trial and error that makes a good taxidermist.


----------



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

I have some videos for sale. If you are interested I can let you know what I all have.
Tim


----------



## rsjustice (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are looking for a video on whitetails go to taxidermy.com and order the rick carter a-z whitetail video,it's the best out there in my opinion.


----------



## csouvatrat (Feb 27, 2009)

i wanted to try also...might have to check out the link...


----------

